# thanksgiving meat rabbits



## Thundrr-Chicken (Nov 25, 2010)

we bred our "meat rabbits" together about a month ago... this is our first time doing this.... and the mama had her babies last night!!! i believe she had 4 total












mama... her name is ash






papa... his name is hercules


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 25, 2010)

What breed is Hercules?


----------



## savingdogs (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I'd like to see some more pictures when they get their hair. They are so cute at that point! They look amazingly different without hair, don't they?


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Nov 25, 2010)

Hooligan Farm said:
			
		

> What breed is Hercules?


if i had to guess i'd say he's a new zealand... at least partial.. we bought him at a farm swap... actually bought her there as well


----------



## Thundrr-Chicken (Dec 9, 2010)

12 days old...


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 9, 2010)

baby bunnies are so stinkin cute! Enjoy them now because they grow SUPER fast!


----------

